

NES emulation on flash for more than 1800 games - VisualSearch
http://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/oanegjalpoiojbhpoajhjeohnaigdgdi
NESbox is a Nintendo Entertainment System emulator, built on Adobe Flash technology and it can only be run directly in your browser's window. There were quite a few NES games translated (and quite faithfully, at that) into the Flash format, however NESbox.com offers not just one or two games, but almost a complete NES library, with some less-known and even bootleg games, with no need to download, install or even configure.
======
lloeki
I remember someone wanting to very educatively document the whole process of
creating an emulator, and as an example chose a NES as guest hardware and a
browser + Javascript VM as a host. Can't find it back though.

Here's a HTML5 canvas + JS one anyway:
<http://benfirshman.com/projects/jsnes/>

~~~
km3k
You might be thinking of Imran Nazarm, who documented the process of making a
GameBoy emulator in Javascript: [http://imrannazar.com/GameBoy-Emulation-in-
JavaScript:-The-C...](http://imrannazar.com/GameBoy-Emulation-in-
JavaScript:-The-CPU)

~~~
lloeki
Exactly! I somehow convinced myself it was about NES and so couldn't find it
again.

------
Keyframe
Lawsuit waiting to happen?

~~~
teach
Making a NES emulator in flash is a cool hack. What's not cool is releasing an
"app" that's just a link to a website with 1000+ copyrighted games. In fact,
many of the games aren't even abandonware, because they're available for sale
through the Wii's virtual console.

I'm not sure what bothers me more about the current generation of Internet
users: that many of them actually think a site like this is legal, or that
many know it's illegal and don't care.

~~~
mkr-hn
Current generation? Distributing ROMs and claiming it's fine goes back to the
early days of the web. They even had disclaimers that said "This is legal if
you already own the games."

~~~
burgerbrain
By "own the game" they mean "own a license to play the game". Why should ROMs
not be legal if you already own the cartridge?

~~~
T-R
Owning something like 5 copies of A Link to the Past, I agree with this
sentiment (the format-shift argument), but I don't think it's proper
justification for _distributing_ them. As much as I'd argue it's fair for
those who have paid, we can't ignore the fact that most people haven't.

------
zitterbewegung
Interesting feature that it has a p2p? network to allow for two players. Other
emulators seem to require a direct network connection to play two player games
or share the keyboard with another person.

------
sonnyz
Doesn't seem to work on ChromeOS :(

~~~
alttab
And yet more, it requires Chrome to install the application. Lot's of work
done there.

------
Dboy
That's good for productivity.

